
Why the Nazi Party Loved Decaf Coffee - oedmarap
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/decaf-coffee-nazi-party
======
ncmncm
tl;dr Germans invented decaf before WWI, Nazis liked to think they were big on
public health, so promoted decaf, but also thought daily methamphetamine was
healthy, so recommended eating chocolate with it in.

So, shorter: Nazis did things for what seemed to them like reasons.

I can add, Victorian English and contemporaneous Americans were little
different, and similarly self-righteously deadly to minorities. But did it
first.

~~~
im3w1l
It's really interesting how dramatically our views of mind-altering substances
have evolved. I'd like reading an essay or book on the subject if anyone knows
a good one. Like I have picked up bits and pieces here and there but not seen
anyone attempting a coherent whole.

